# Picked up a finger bow last weekend.....now what to do?



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

While entertaining myself while out of town (daughter at an anime convention) did some pawn shop cruising and found a very nice Vantage LTD Pro Series (not sure what that part means) for a good price. Anyway it's a 50-60#er with 26-29.5" accu-wheels. I think I'm going to put a sight w/ peep and short stabilizer on and shoot it that way. What I'm not sure of is what arrows and rest I should go with. Right now it is about 56# and 29" Draw length. I have some 28" 500's and 29" 400's. I tried a few shots with the centerest flipper and the 400's and have a big black streak down the wrap where it is riding the rest a long ways. I shot the 500's a bit and they went down range pretty much sideways. I have a plunger and old flipper arm rest I'm going to try next. I would have to believe the 400's should be close to spined right but keep getting a weird reaction. Is it that I am way off too stiff, too weak or just the rest and combination is not right yet? I'll try a few bare shafts tonight and see if I can find what it likes. Thoughts?


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

I shoot 56#'s with a 30" DL and am shooting 340's (they bareshaft perfect), punching my numbers into AA (program) with 100 gr tip, 3" vanes and cut to 30" that puts me into the green... 500's are way to weak, and the 400's I would think would also be weak, with a release cut to 29" those would work, but with fingers you must almost always bump the spine 1 stiffer. FOr indoors I shoot a plunger and AAE flipper rest, for outdoors I am shooting an old Golden Key Superstar rest. No real reason to change, just what I did..LOL If you get bored with that I am always interested in a Vantage Riser....


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Time for a set of GTX cams.
Me personally I'd shoot it BB or BH but that's just me.

Grant


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

I have bareshafted some 29 1/8" 400 spine @ 52#, 100 gr points on a Protec with wheel and a half. Used 4" feathers and an AAE free flyte.


----------



## nakedape (Sep 28, 2015)

I was tempted to pick one up last weekend, a friend has a McPherson Dream pro that I tried.

it seems most finger compound shooters shoot without sight.
why is that?


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Well my bare shaft testing showed the 400's to be stiff. I went to 125 gr points and cranked it up to 60#, still had a tad stiff reaction. I did find a couple old 31" 500's in my arrow box - shooting them with 100gr points they did finally act weak. Next step will be to cut them down in small increments until it comes around. I have been shooting it with a sight but barebow seems to be calling to me. I still have a desire to shoot a 300 BHL. I remember shooting in the 290's 20 years ago when I shot fingers a lot. Aiming as poorly as I was last night that may just be a long gone dream........May have to pull the sight off and see what happens. Need to get the tuning issues cleaned up first. Having fun with it so far, seems a good step between Trad and a BHFS rig.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

nakedape said:


> it seems most finger compound shooters shoot without sight.
> why is that?


Not sure most, but quite a few. It's simple and it works - very well. If you can find a nice solid high anchor and get your gaps small enough to manage.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

nakedape said:


> I was tempted to pick one up last weekend, a friend has a McPherson Dream pro that I tried.
> 
> it seems most finger compound shooters shoot without sight.
> why is that?



A lot of us started out that way many years ago. It's an art and the BB/BH groups are fun, very competitive and fun


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

grantmac said:


> Time for a set of GTX cams.
> Me personally I'd shoot it BB or BH but that's just me.
> 
> Grant


Pardon the rookie builder question. All things the same, will the GTX lower or increase the DW when moving from a Cam .5? An Accuwheel? 

I've not shot a GTX Cam - what's the appeal? A hard wall and more speed? Softer wall and more speed?


----------



## jkrikken81 (Jul 28, 2013)

Paul68 said:


> Pardon the rookie builder question. All things the same, will the GTX lower or increase the DW when moving from a Cam .5? An Accuwheel?
> 
> I've not shot a GTX Cam - what's the appeal? A hard wall and more speed? Softer wall and more speed?


If you're changing from the original cam and 1/2's to gtx cams you should pick up a couple of pounds in draw weight. Going from accuwheels to gtx cams you will lose a stack of draw weight. That's what I have found from my experiences. 
I think gtx cams are an updated version of the original cam and 1/2's. A bit more speed and a more solid wall. Possibly a slightly shorter valley.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

jkrikken81 said:


> If you're changing from the original cam and 1/2's to gtx cams you should pick up a couple of pounds in draw weight. Going from accuwheels to gtx cams you will lose a stack of draw weight. That's what I have found from my experiences.
> I think gtx cams are an updated version of the original cam and 1/2's. A bit more speed and a more solid wall. Possibly a slightly shorter valley.


Thanks. I'd like the play this option out in the future and will start keeping an eye out for the hardware. Are you gents still able to order the GTX cams from a Hoyt dealer or it's a game of classified ads?


----------



## jkrikken81 (Jul 28, 2013)

Paul68 said:


> Thanks. I'd like the play this option out in the future and will start keeping an eye out for the hardware. Are you gents still able to order the GTX cams from a Hoyt dealer or it's a game of classified ads?


Gtx are a current cam system which you can order from a hoyt dealer or try and find some used ones and save a few bucks.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

Great! Time to get out the old rotary dial and call up 1-800-HOYT.


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

I have a set of GTX, I can't remember but either #3 or 4. I will check if you are interested.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

JMLOWE said:


> I have a set of GTX, I can't remember but either #3 or 4. I will check if you are interested.


Absolutely, please. I'm shooting right around a 29.5" DL with Cam .5, so a #3 may be a bit short? Looking at the tune charts for the Hoyt bows running the GTX cams and they are all over the place. For a ~47" ATA and ~ 8.5 BH, a #4 cam should be working?


----------



## jkrikken81 (Jul 28, 2013)

Paul68 said:


> Absolutely, please. I'm shooting right around a 29.5" DL with Cam .5, so a #3 may be a bit short? Looking at the tune charts for the Hoyt bows running the GTX cams and they are all over the place. For a ~47" ATA and ~ 8.5 BH, a #4 cam should be working?


I think you will possibly need a #2 cam Paul68 or maybe even a #1. I run #4's on a Tribute with xt2000 limbs 42.5" ata and get 30.5" draw. I run #2's on an 04' protec xt4000 46"ata and get 30.5" draw. Hope this helps


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

jkrikken81 said:


> I run #2's on an 04' protec xt4000 46"ata and get 30.5" draw. Hope this helps


This is roughly the set up I'm looking for (except a 29.5" DL). Looks like some expensive experiments in my future. 

_*rsarns & JMLOWE*_ - what are your set ups with the GTX cams? Shooting a #1 or #2 on the longer ATAs?


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

Paul68 said:


> This is roughly the set up I'm looking for (except a 29.5" DL). Looks like some expensive experiments in my future.
> 
> _*rsarns & JMLOWE*_ - what are your set ups with the GTX cams? Shooting a #1 or #2 on the longer ATAs?


I actually have no experience with building and pretty much stick with Hoyt specs. The GTXs that I have are #4 and came off of a Hoyt Podium about a year ago, if you or anyone needs them let me know and we will work something out.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

I run #2's on my 46-47" ATA like Protec with XT 4000, or Vantage LTD/Pro to get my 29.5-31"DL. My son has a 28.5" DL and has another peg left on his #1's. With a 40" ATA bow I run a #5 GTX cam for those DL's (mine), such as the new Podium X 40.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Curious what you guys do not like about the wheel and 1/2's. I'm really liking them on the Vantage. It's slow but seems to be very forgiving and pleasant to draw and shoot.


----------



## jkrikken81 (Jul 28, 2013)

centershot said:


> Curious what you guys do not like about the wheel and 1/2's. I'm really liking them on the Vantage. It's slow but seems to be very forgiving and pleasant to draw and shoot.


I agree. I think the wheel and 1/2 system is great.


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

I like the wheels and a half as well for drawing, but will probably install some draw stops. it's higher holding weight than cams is good for the release. shot my best scores on gtx cams though due to speed and smaller gaps.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

If a person is doing some Eccentric swapping on a Hoyt, dont forget about the Cam 1/2 Plus cams, that were available on many different Hoyt bows a few years ago...These cams draw pretty smooth, have a decent back wall, decent valley, and make real good arrow speed for the draw cycle..They also tune easy, and can be tweeked for rotation a bit without sacrificing much of the good shooting qualities...The old Hoyt C2 cams are also excellent...Both of these cams were used on Hoyt's upright limb bows,, and longer ATA parallel limb bows...Jim


----------



## badger1134 (Feb 22, 2017)

I have a finger shooter, hoyt raptor rebel with accuwheel and it's so smooth and quiet. the back wall is solid and feels more like a cam, I love my finger shooter


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

What you need to do is very cheaply get the bow shooting. Then put it up for sale, double your money and get yourself a good new bow that you like.


----------

